# anyone interested in a get together in bucks county mid may?



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

my township, where i am a township supervisor as well as event organizer, is hosting the pennsylvania state bbq championship may 21 and 22nd. saturday there is a car show, craft fair on both days. if enough people want to hang out i can reserve us a section of the parking lot.
very close to I-95, rt.1 and the pa and new jersey turnpike.

here are some details:
queforthetroops.com


----------

